#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  Посвящение ГЕСЕРА

## Dechen Zangmo

2 февраля 19:00 Посвящение ГЕСЕРА

Ринпоче Пема Рандрол дарует посвящение Гесара.
Гесар бог войны и власти, когда начинают нападать враги или демоны, он помогает их победить.
Также он отбрасывает препятствия и подлевет срок жизни. Гесар перерождение Гуру Ринпоче, и все сиддхи Гуру Ринпоче связанные с продлением жизни присущи и Гесару. Гесар царь всех воюющих и царь победителей. Также у кого нет жизненной силы и власти, нет возмо…жности на кого -то влиять, то практика помогает в этом преуспеть.
*
Посвящение будет с обязательной самаей.* Делать ежедневное подношение санга. Подношение делается перед тем как выйти из дома, зажигается санг и читается практика подношения Гесару. Также кроме санга и благовоний очень хоршо подносить Гесару серчем с крепким чаем или алкоголем.
Для очень занятых людей, у кого действительно физические нет времени, обязательно подношение Гесара четыре раза в месяц на 10, 15, 25 и 30-й лунные дни.

*Главное условие подношений -- они должны быть чистые.* Не покупать на подношения некачественный санг из крашенного сена и благовония непонятно из чего. Также подношения делаются в чистой посуде и чистом месте. т.к. властные божества гневаются на нечистые подношения и тем самым вместо реализации практики можно себе же и навредить.

Стоимость участия в посвящении 5 тыс руб. (пять тысяч рублей). ЗАПИСЬ ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНА!!! тел 8-903-220-69-70.
WWW.RANDROL4U.narod2.ru

----------

Dorje Dugarov (04.02.2011), Вангчен (09.02.2011), Дондог (30.03.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Да вот, Гесера на Гесара поправьте, а то тхеравадины опять засмеют. Хотя похожи, да

----------

Denli (01.02.2011), Dorje Dugarov (04.02.2011), Pedma Kalzang (01.02.2011), Дондог (30.03.2011), Доржик (04.02.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Все-таки не удержусь. За ламу Рангдрола обидно. Попросите его пожалуйста объснить Вам что такое правильная мотивация.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (04.02.2011), Борис Буровин (02.02.2011), Доржик (04.02.2011), Евгений Данилов (02.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (01.02.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Все-таки не удержусь. За ламу Рангдрола обидно. Попросите его пожалуйста объснить Вам что такое правильная мотивация.


А что неправильно?
Мотивация практики Гесара - успех и победа.
В сочетании с развитой бодхичиттой может дать неплохие результаты.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (04.02.2011), Доржик (04.02.2011)

----------


## лесник

> Да вот, Гесера на Гесара поправьте, а то тхеравадины опять засмеют.



Вообще "Гэсэр" больше распространено и общепринято, чем "Гэсар".

http://gesar.su/

----------

Дондог (30.07.2016), Доржик (04.02.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вообще "Гэсэр" больше распространено и общепринято, чем "Гэсар".
> 
> http://gesar.su/


Может я не в курсе, но даже в названии международного проекта ЮНЕСКО фигурирует "The Epic of King Gesar", но никак не Geser

----------

Дондог (30.07.2016), Доржик (04.02.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А что неправильно?


Мотивация

----------

Доржик (04.02.2011)

----------


## лесник

> Может я не в курсе, но даже в названии международного проекта ЮНЕСКО фигурирует "The Epic of King Gesar", но никак не Geser


В англоязычном варианте да, я имел в виду то, как пишут в русскоязычных научных публикациях и в монголо-бурятских вариантах. Возможно, в тибетском варианте "гэсар".

----------

Артем Тараненко (01.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (02.02.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> ...я имел в виду то, как пишут в ... в монголо-бурятских вариантах.


Ну все-таки "ваджра" не "очир"  :Smilie:

----------

Доржик (04.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (02.02.2011)

----------


## Алексей Шумилин

5000

----------

Pedma Kalzang (02.02.2011), А н д р е й (06.02.2011), Аньезка (01.02.2011), Доржик (04.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.02.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

А кому легко?

----------

А н д р е й (06.02.2011), Дордже (02.02.2011), Доржик (04.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (02.02.2011)

----------


## Denli

> цены зажигают или отжигают.


Воть и воть




> интересно что за войны ведут буддисты в Москве что им требуется такая мощная практика? или про запас?


Звездные, вероятно.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (04.02.2011), Дондог (30.03.2011), Доржик (04.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> 5000


Вам что, жалко заплатить за вступление в "Ночной дозор"?!  ) Гесер ждет вас!

----------

Denli (02.02.2011), Алексей Шумилин (02.02.2011), Дондог (30.03.2011), Доржик (04.02.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> Посвящение будет с обязательной самаей.[/B] Делать ежедневное подношение санга. Подношение делается перед тем как выйти из дома, зажигается санг и читается практика подношения Гесару. Также кроме санга и благовоний очень хоршо подносить Гесару серчем с крепким чаем или алкоголем.
> Для очень занятых людей, у кого действительно физические нет времени, обязательно подношение Гесара четыре раза в месяц на 10, 15, 25 и 30-й лунные дни.
> 
> *Главное условие подношений -- они должны быть чистые.* Не покупать на подношения некачественный санг из крашенного сена и благовония непонятно из чего. Также подношения делаются в чистой посуде и чистом месте. т.к. властные божества гневаются на нечистые подношения и тем самым вместо реализации практики можно себе же и навредить.


Я бы хотел предостеречь некоторых радивых практиков желающих получить такое посвящение. Самаи ежедневного подношения да и вообще ежедневной практики не всегда выполнимы по объективным причинам. При этом наказание будет вполне серьезным за такие нарушения. 
Мне рассказывал человек который после тантрического посвящения брал обязательные самаи читать текст защитникам которые относились к разряду докшитов. Так вот текст был не очень большой, но и его он не всегда мог читать, так как было несколько раз что текст на 15 чтения он просто забывал взять с собой. За что и получал по башке. При чем один раз даже чуть не умер. Вне мирские защитники на такие нарушения вряд ли что то будут делать, а вот мирские относятся к таким вещам сурово.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (04.02.2011), filoleg (03.02.2011), Jambal Dorje (03.02.2011), Дондог (30.07.2016), Дордже (02.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (02.02.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> 5000


Зато люди честно написали что ОПЛАТА, а не "обязательное подношение" или "рекомендуемое" как обычно пишут. И вообще вполне нормальная плата учитывая какие бонусы вы получите. Победа и удача везде и во всем :Wink:  Так что идите на ретрит, получайте посвящение, а потом срузу в казино побеждать и выигрывать :Smilie:

----------

Denli (02.02.2011), Dorje Dugarov (04.02.2011), Дондог (30.03.2011)

----------


## Джигме

Посмотрел на фото http://www.randrol4u.narod2.ru/history кто в боьшинстве на эти посвящения заговоров и практик от порч и для усмирения-подавления  и подавленияходит. Подавляющее большинство женщины!
Блин, во ведь а? А говорят что Буддизм шовинистичен, что ламы и учителя тоже шовинисты, так как мол женщин среди них мало! Зажимают их бедных, хотя они тоже могут стать Буддами и Архатами и великими учителями. Так ведь мочь что то сделать и сделать  реально это разные вещи! А в результате бегают на такие посвящения от "кариеса и чтоб перхоти не было" а не чтоб реальной буддийской практикой заниматься и жалуются!

----------


## Алексей Шумилин

мне название сайта нравится: "Рандрол фо Ю" ))))

----------

Dorje Dugarov (04.02.2011), Дондог (30.07.2016)

----------


## Bagira

По вере воздаётся....

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Зато люди честно написали что ОПЛАТА


Вероятно они просто не в курсе что это понятие влечет за собой согласно действующему законодательству и никогда не сталкивались с нашими доблестными внутренними органами на эту тему  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Dorje Dugarov (04.02.2011), Дондог (30.03.2011)

----------


## Дина Скатова

"Но добрый Гессер его вылечил быстро- еще бы, абы кого не берут в зам министра")))))
Не знаю, почему-то эта печенка приходит в голову во время чтения темы))С чего бы это?))странно)))))))))))))

----------

Denli (03.02.2011)

----------


## Иосиф В

Дина, по секрету, это все стереотипы  :Wink:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> почему-то эта печенка приходит в голову


Наверное что-то не так с обменом веществ  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (30.03.2011)

----------


## Дина Скатова

песенка)))))Опечатка))))))

----------

Дондог (30.03.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

А. А я подумал гемоглобин понижен  :Smilie: )))))))))))))

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Я конечно же рад, но что то тибетцам Гесар не очень то помог с уничтожением армий НОАК.
Кстати, тибетский монгольский и бурятский варианты Гесара тема моей дипломной работы на Восточном факультете.

----------

Дина Скатова (04.02.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> Я конечно же рад, но что то тибетцам Гесар не очень то помог с уничтожением армий НОАК.
> Кстати, тибетский монгольский и бурятский варианты Гесара тема моей дипломной работы на Восточном факультете.


А от кого изначально пришло предание о Гесаре? Вроде еще у киргызов енисейских такое было. И в чем отличия?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> А от кого изначально пришло предание о Гесаре? Вроде еще у киргызов енисейских такое было. И в чем отличия?


сие и по сей день вопрос темный

но например Тибетский Гесар, это больше повествование про царя Линга, жившего примерно в 9-10 веках.

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

> сие и по сей день вопрос темный
> 
> но например Тибетский Гесар, это больше повествование про царя Линга, жившего примерно в 9-10 веках.



Еще люди говорят, что Гесер - воплощение Великого Тэнгри.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Что есть "Великий Тенгри"?

Гесар, это сын Хурмаста Хан Тенгри, тот в свою очередь сын Эсэгэ Малан Тенгри.

----------


## Вангдраг

а в чем проблема?адаптация людей к сансаре?разве это плохо?
гоенка учит любого випассане и тоже наверно стоит бить в набат,о ужас,дхарма в драхму и прочее.
сила Буддадхармы что польза может быть и для 100%буддиста и для человека котор вовсе не интересуется смыслом и глубиной дхармы а просто хотел бы чувствовать себя лучше

----------

Вангчен (09.02.2011), Сергей Хос (05.02.2011)

----------


## Denli

> гоенка учит любого випассане и тоже наверно стоит бить в набат,о ужас,дхарма в драхму и прочее.


Гоенка не вывешивает прейскурантов...

----------

Алексей Шумилин (06.02.2011), Дондог (30.03.2011)

----------


## Вангдраг

> Гоенка не вывешивает прейскурантов...


ну если денег не берет за свои курсы то честь и хвала ему.

----------


## Борис Буровин

А где народ, что был на посвящение то?! А то повело всех на дискуссии....каковы впечатления очевидцев?

----------


## Ihar

> А где народ, что был на посвящение то?! А то повело всех на дискуссии....каковы впечатления очевидцев?



Вопрос общий, что интересует конкретно? ) Лама хороший, остальное не столь важно )

----------


## Тая

> Лама хороший, остальное не столь важно )


А по каким критериям вы оцениваете "хорошесть"?

----------


## Denli

> А где народ, что был на посвящение то?! А то повело всех на дискуссии....каковы впечатления очевидцев?


А на каком мероприятии? На пути воинов или на Пема Рангдроле?




> Вопрос общий, что интересует конкретно? ) Лама хороший, остальное не столь важно )


А какой лама? Джигме Ринпоче, или Пема Рангдрол?

----------


## Dondhup

Дхарма -бизнес наносит непоправимый вред .

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.02.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

С другой стороны невозможно чтобы книги Дхармы были бесплатны и передачи которые делает лама, нельзя бесплатно их получать для получателя. Он должен сделать подношение за дар Дхармы. Иначе сложится очень плохой знак на будущее. Хотя у Миларепы не было денег, он преподнес свои тело, речь и ум Марпе и служил ему как слуга. Один геше говорил что книги Дхармы должны стоить денег, так он считает. Иначе она совершенно может быть не будет оценена человеком которому она достанется просто так.

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (03.12.2011), Дондог (30.03.2011), Сергей Ч (06.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.02.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Дхарма -бизнес наносит непоправимый вред .


Вы можете наконец внятно объяснить, что такое дхарма-бизнес?

Потому что эти однообразные призывания, право, выглядят как своего рода кликушество. А без определения предмета смысла в них нет ровным счетом никакого.

Помню, я как-то помогал подвозить книги на продажу в один московский дхарма-центр, в тот самый, с которого и пошла эта присказка про "дарма-бизнес очтщень апасна". Ну и натурально, администратор стала причитать, что, дескать, дорого, что нельзя получать прибыль на буддийской литературе, потому что, ясное дело, "отщень апасна".
При этом у них в витрине с выставленной на продажу буддийской аттрибутикой стояли пузатые китайские "боги богатства" из крашеного алебастра по цене раза в три выше, чем привезенные книги.
Кажется, у людей просто какие-то шестеренки в голове сцепляются на определенных идеях, и они уже не могут соскочить с этой темы, теряя всякую рефлексию. Просто не понимают, насколько нелепо выглядят.

----------

Tashi_Tsering (06.02.2011), А н д р е й (07.02.2011), Артем Тараненко (06.02.2011), Вангдраг (06.02.2011), Дондог (30.03.2011), Дубинин (06.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.02.2011)

----------


## Denli

> Ну и натурально, администратор стала причитать, что, дескать, дорого, что нельзя получать прибыль на буддийской литературе, потому что, ясное дело, "отщень апасна".
> При этом у них в витрине с выставленной на продажу буддийской аттрибутикой стояли пузатые китайские "боги богатства" из крашеного алебастра по цене раза в три выше, чем привезенные книги.


Вот ведь как бывает Сергей, вы вроде взрослый человек и неглупый, а не можете отделить мух от котлет. Предметы, связанные с Дхармой, можно разделить на две категории: необходимые и _не_-необходимые. Т.е. танками и турами в Тибет торговать врод как не западло, потому, что практика без них не встанет. А вот _извлекать прибыль_ из необходимых для дхармы вещей некрасиво как-то...

Сугубо на правах ИМХО

----------

Уэф (18.07.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Например зарабатывание денег на проведении тренингов "по Дхарме."
Все дело в мотивации.
Недавно друзья вернулись с Учения Патрула Ринпоче под Москвой еслои не ошибаюсь стоимость участия в Учении в течение недели была около 1200 и эти деньги пошли на оплату проживания Учителя, а не 5000 и не 12000 за ванг как некоторые делают.
Кроме того в России есть Учитель который ВСЕГДА ванги и Учение дает бесплатно и деньги брать за вход на Учение запрещено.
В нашем центре китайскими "Богами богатства" точно не торгуют  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.02.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Например зарабатывание денег на проведении тренингов "по Дхарме."
> Все дело в мотивации.


Так в том-то и фишка: все дело в мотивации. Деньги сами по сбе не грязны, клеши оскверняют.
И опять же, ну какое нам всем дело до кармических последствий для того, кто эти деньги получает?
А если человек сходил даже на платный бизнес-тренинг и услышал несколько слов о дхарме, что в этом плохого?
Мы вот в свое время узнавали о буддизме из атеистических брошюр. И ничего, как-то отделили... мух от котлет.
Или вы полагаете, что сын Намкха Дриме Римпоче занимается профанацией, то есть просто лжет тем кто приходит на его семинары? думаю, вряд ли. А если так, значит польза есть, никуда не денется.

И кстати, лучший способ преподать Дхарму состоятельным людям - это заставить их хорошенько заплатить. Потому что они привыкли ценить то, что дорого стоит - такая психология.




> Кроме того в России есть Учитель который ВСЕГДА ванги и Учение дает бесплатно и деньги брать за вход на Учение запрещено.


Но он, конечно же, строгий аскет-отшельник, живет один в пещере и питается исключительно по методу расаяны - элексиром цветов?
Потому что если нет, то я уверен, что дело просто в наличии других источников доходов.
Причем предполагаю, что преподавателем в школе он тоже не работает, да и сапоги не шьет как Яков Беме.
Просто есть какая-то жизнь, скрытая от посторонних взглядов. Так что ненадо идеализировать.
Человек делает то, что умеет - преподает Дхарму. И этим живет. Нормально по-моему.

----------

Дондог (30.07.2016), Доржик (06.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.02.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Богатые будут слушать Дхарму, а те у кого нет денег ее слушать не будут , вот что плохо. По опыту общения с бизнесменами и прочими состоятельными людьми могу скзать что большинство из них даже если услышав Дхарму практиковать ее вряд ли будут.

Джигме Ринпоче не сам же деньги берет и плату устанавливает.

"Но он, конечно же, строгий аскет-отшельник, живет в пещере и питается исключительно по методу расаяны - элексиром цветов?"
Я думаю что Он может и так.

----------

Алексей Шумилин (06.02.2011), Дондог (30.07.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Богатые будут слушать Дхарму, а те у кого нет денег ее слушать не будут , вот что плохо.


А вот это уже карма.

----------

Дондог (30.07.2016)

----------


## Dondhup

Сергей Вы сторонник большой платы за Посвящения и Учение большая часть из которой идет в карман организаторам? Или Дхармы для богатых?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей Вы сторонник большой платы за Посвящения и Учение большая часть из которой идет в карман организаторам? Или Дхармы для богатых?


Я сторонник того, чтобы было много всего разного.
И для богатых, и для бедных, и дорогих и бесплатных.

Что мне точно не нравится - так это кликушество. Потому что это такая же профанация смысла, как бывает профанация дхармы. Вот это, на мой взгляд, действительно плохо.

А если дхарма не профанируется, я не вижу ничего дурного в том, чтобы люди получали большие деньги с тех, кто готов их платить. Еще раз говорю: для некоторых это единственный способ. И пока социум пользуется деньгами, будут те, у кого их много. И будет необходимость их зарабатывать.

А конкретно эти семинары - если для вас лично дороговато, так в чем беда? найдите другое место, благо возможности есть. Чего считать чужие доходы? эдак можно и в прету превратиться.

----------

Аким Иваныч (06.02.2011), Дондог (30.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (07.02.2011)

----------


## Сергей Куваев

> Например зарабатывание денег на проведении тренингов "по Дхарме."
> Кроме того в России есть Учитель который ВСЕГДА ванги и Учение дает бесплатно и деньги брать за вход на Учение запрещено.


Это Вы не о Еше Лодой Ринпоче? 

Когда в 1997 году Он даровал посвящение Ямантаки в Питерском дацане, сначала была устроена церемония для монашествующих, бывших там, а следом ещё одна - для мирян. И если с первых устроители не брали денег, то с мирян собрали, причём часть средств отходила дацану. Уже позже, после церемонии, Ело Ринпоче узнал, что за абхишеку собирались деньги с ведома Доньод-ламы. Тот оправдывался: мол, деньги нужны на реставрацию дацана и т.д. - "Никогда не бери денег за Учение - дацан твой тогда дольше простоит".

----------

Alekk (07.02.2011), Caddy (06.02.2011), Denli (06.02.2011), Dondhup (06.02.2011), Аким Иваныч (06.02.2011), Алексей Шумилин (06.02.2011), Дондог (30.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.02.2011), Ондрий (06.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.02.2011), Юндрун Топден (07.02.2011)

----------


## Майя П

Еши Лодой Римпоче в значимые дни угощает ВСЕХ в дацане: пирожные, печенье и чай... :Kiss: , если надо что-то еще по ритуалу: например чаптю (жаптуй) - дает все необходимое для присутствующих.... и конечно истинную Дхарму

----------

Denli (06.02.2011), Dondhup (06.02.2011), Алексей Шумилин (06.02.2011), Дондог (30.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.02.2011), Юндрун Топден (07.02.2011)

----------


## Legba

Ремарка.
Насколько я понимаю, в подавляющем большинстве случаев Дхармовые мероприятия держатся на спонсорах. По другому фиг получится. Проблема в России заключается в том, что спонсоров никто не готов элементарно уважать - не то, что сорадоваться. Что приводит к явному недостатку таковых. Помню, несколько лет назад на этом самом форуме был сильный кипеш по поводу идеи усадить спонсоров Учения в первый ряд. Ну конечно, разве можно так прогибаться! :Cool:  ИМХО. Вполне можно сделать так, чтобы были богатые спонсоры и бедные практики, слушающие Учение бесплатно. Но это прекрасное время наступит только *после* того, как бедные практики смогут трезво оценить тот печальный факт, что у спонсоров заслуг явно больше.

----------

Denli (06.02.2011), filoleg (06.02.2011), Артем Тараненко (06.02.2011), Вангдраг (06.02.2011), Дондог (30.07.2016), Дубинин (06.02.2011), Кузьмич (07.02.2011), Леонид Ринатович (07.02.2011), Майя П (06.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.02.2011), Сергей Хос (06.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.02.2011), Шагдар (28.02.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

К сожалению проблема не в уважении и сорадовании  :Frown:

----------


## Майя П

спонсоры сидят в первых рядах...(хотя наиболее умные стараются уйти в тень  :Wink: ) 
люди которые жертвуют на наши учения сотни тысяч рублей, и даже больше (знаю некоторых спонсоров), имеют право не толпится...

и когда получаешь НАСТОЯЩУЮ дхарму, то денег не жалко....

----------


## Legba

> спонсоры сидят в первых рядах...(хотя наиболее умные стараются уйти в тень ) 
> люди которые жертвуют на наши учения сотни тысяч рублей, и даже больше (знаю некоторых спонсоров), имеют право не толпится...
> 
> и когда получаешь НАСТОЯЩУЮ дхарму, то денег не жалко....


В мире сказок вообще неплохо.  :Cool:

----------


## Майя П

> В мире сказок вообще неплохо.


Тогда мне повезло: на учениях ЕСДЛ так было (спосоры сидели на том же возвышении, где сидел ЕСДЛ и Ламы...., 
такое же наблюдается у Еши Лодой Римпоче..., то есть в первый день нового года (месяц подвигов Будды Шакьямуни) - спонсоров поздравляли отдельно.... и все радовались, так как видно ОБЪЕМ сделанной работы в дацане и для Дхармы...

----------

Denli (06.02.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> С другой стороны невозможно чтобы книги Дхармы были бесплатны и передачи которые делает лама, нельзя бесплатно их получать для получателя. Он должен сделать подношение за дар Дхармы. *Иначе сложится очень плохой знак на будущее.*


Из каких источников Вы это извлекаете? Или сами генерируете?

----------


## Ihar

> А по каким критериям вы оцениваете "хорошесть"?


Я не оценивал Ламу по критериям) Спросили про впечатления очевидцев, - я очевидец, впечатление хорошее -) 

Если серьезно, то я нахожу Ваш вопрос запутывающим: впечатление как таковое - чувство синтетическое, в противоположность критериям анализа.. Вот даже википедия говорит: "Впечатление — это слово, так же, как соответствующие латинское impressio и немецкое Eindruck, связано с наивным представлением первобытного мышления". Так что не хочу усложнять )

----------


## Ihar

> А на каком мероприятии? На пути воинов или на Пема Рангдроле?
> 
> 
> А какой лама? Джигме Ринпоче, или Пема Рангдрол?


Не, я не встречался с Джигме Ринпоче) Попутал, думал, тема о посвящении Пема Рандрола в Белых Облаках)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Из каких источников Вы это извлекаете? Или сами генерируете?


Несовершенный дар какой был у Миларепы, когда он поднес Марпе пустой сосуд в качестве подношения, стал знаком и причиной испытывания нужды и голода Миларепой в будущем. В этом случае дар имел место быть. Что тогда говорить когда никакого подношения за Учения нет. Я слышал что чем лучше и дороже подарок тем больше хорошая причина для обретения реализаций в будущем. Не как главная причина а как подспорье важное.

----------

Леонид Ринатович (07.02.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

2Дондуп

Я слышал что подношение за ванг необходимо делать классически, это также важная причина обретения на пути этой практики реализаций. То что Ело ринпоче не берет плату за ванг, это одно. Но подношения ведь принимаются за ванг. А то можно будет подумать что бесплатно это хорошо и не нужно даже подношения делать Учителю.

----------

Леонид Ринатович (07.02.2011), Майя П (07.02.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> к предшествующим 3 элементам подношения по Ламриму можно добавить что появился новый элемент котрого не было во времена Цзонкхапы: организатор подношения или посредник, организатор, менеджер, котрый претендуетна регулирование подношения. Собственно о чем и пошел сыр-бор


Откуда такие сведения о времени Цонкапы что там не было организаторов подношений или регуляторов подношений. Подношения делались в огромных количествах и несомненно регуляторы подношений были. Кхедрубдже когда у него скопилось много финансов, покрыл крышу дацана червонным золотом. Когда у Ламы Цонкапы не хватило средств на постройку дацана, он провел ритуал божества богатства и люди с окрестных местностей принесли подношения и стройка была завершена. Все это было и организаторы подношений и регуляторы. Не нужно указывая на времена Цонкапы подводить итоги нынешнего сыр бора. И в те времена были большие проблемы. Наверняка были и те кто считал Ламу Цонкапу стяжателем народного добра.

----------

Дондог (30.03.2011), Леонид Ринатович (07.02.2011), Майя П (07.02.2011)

----------


## Legba

> это до спонсорства или после?


Приятно, что Вы сначала сами ответили на этот вопрос, а потом пустились в рассуждения (как водится, с привлечением поэзии в качестве весомого аргумента). До - это как минимум. Поскольку богатство спонсора - это его заслуги, результат щедрости в прошлом. А те, у кого богатства нет - в прошлом жадничали, и заслуг не накопили. Только и всего. 
Послужит ли спонсорство причиной накопления заслуг в будущем? Как подносить будут. Если соблюдая "три священных принципа" то да, если нет... На достижение состояния Будды может и не хватит, а вот на рождение в мире богов - очень даже возможно.



> На вопрос царя, а кто же стоит перед ним, Бодхидхарма ответил: «Не знаю!».


Чем Бодхидхарма нам какбэ намекает, что речь идет о неконцептуальном накоплении. Поскольку, на относительном уровне, он был вполне в курсе, что это - царь.  :Cool:  Когда у кого-то все уже неплохо с накоплением заслуг - можно и подтолкнуть его к накоплению мудрости таким вот изящным пинком.  В том, что мы обсуждаем, проблема несколько на ином уровне.

----------

Lion Miller (07.02.2011), Доржик (07.02.2011), Майя П (07.02.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> как же возбудаются люди приняв веревку за змею. Это веревка Дорджик, еще раз , релакс


А я особо не напрягался, только ваши веревки не отличить от змеи даже с лупой.

----------

Леонид Ринатович (07.02.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Я и не спорю насчет этого просто у меня нет ни шамадхи ни випашьяны еще. У кого здесь они есть. Если у них нет их, то что они не буддисты что ли?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Вы написали что принижение себя это оттенок гордости, потом написали что время покажет ху из ху, и сказали что Лангдарму тоже героем считали, я вам ответил в личку,  вы написали что пошутили, я говорю что это не похоже на шутку. Вот что мне непонятно. Шутка непонятная. Лангдарма это тот кто считается разрушителем Дхармы. Вы считаете это смешно?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Это неправильно. Часто простая вера приводит к лучшим результатам. Геше из Гомана говорит что японская практика произнесения с верой "Поклоняюсь Амитабхе" приводит их к рождению в земле Амитабхи, а делающие сложные практики могут уйти в ложные взгляды. Кручение мани кстати приводит к рождению в чистой земле тоже. Поэтому нельзя ее практику принижать. В этом сила Дхармы что даже неграмотные крестьяне могут достичь рождения в Тушите. Там они быстро прогрессируют уже.

----------

filoleg (07.02.2011), Lion Miller (07.02.2011), Дондог (30.03.2011), Майя П (07.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.02.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Не советовал бы читать книги главного Шугденовца, даже если они написаны хорошо, образуется с ним у вас кармическая связь и попадете в свиту какого нибудь духа еще. Ведь Далай-лама предупредил что все что связано с Шугденом нужно оставить или он не является для вас авторитетом?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ну вот опять смешались в кучу конелюди.

а) Первое и самое главное  - целью всякой практики является достижение состояния Будды. тут же очередной раз мирские сиддхи ставятся во главу угла, а основная практика уходит куда-то на второй план. Ну, к примеру, не практикуется Дзамбала для обретения богатства, а практикуется для см. выше плюс *устранения страданий* связанных с бедностью. Не практикуется Ваджракилайя или тот же Гесар, чтобы врагам небо с овчинку показалось, а практикуются для победы над главным врагом, который наш Ум. Ну неправильно это предлагать такую мотивацию " а вот вам еще такой охранитель, который и воды принесет, и дров наколет, и хулиганам из темного переулка наваляет"

б) Обсуждение Учителей на основании *действий организаторов* есть штука крайне неблагодарная. Много раз сталкивался с тем, что высокая цена связана не с желанием наживы, а с банальным неумением правильно что-либо организовать. 

в) спонсорам, конечно, честь и хвала, но давайте не будем забывать забавную историю про то, как некий спонсор в давние-стародавние времена строил строил монастыри да ступы да и поинтересуйся, мол, хорошо ли я поступаю. На что ответ был однозначным - для себя делал.  Как это говорится в еврейских писаниях "...но если на краткий миг возгордился от сделанного, вмиг из заслуги делается комок бумаги и бросается с небес в пламя ада."  :Smilie:

----------


## Alekk

Нужно учитывать, что наставления учителей, которые давались разным людям в той или иной ситуации, всегда были адресованы конкретному человеку в конкретной ситуации для того, чтобы именно он, находясь на тот момент на определенном этапе пути, смог сделать следующий шаг. Так как люди, ситуации и этапы пути разные, то не удивительно, что можно встретить противоречивые наставления в разных источниках. А так же, думаю, среди них можно найти цитаты, подтверждающие любую нашу точку зрения. И для того чтобы применять такие книжные наставления в свой адрес нужно быть очень внимательным по отношению к той ситуации, в которой находился вопрошающий, чтобы точно быть уверенным, что и сами мы находимся в той же ситуации. Применять же такие наставления в качестве поучений оппонентов, значит, решить, что знаешь чужую ситуацию лучше ее хозяина.

----------

Майя П (07.02.2011)

----------


## Legba

> в) спонсорам, конечно, честь и хвала, но давайте не будем забывать забавную историю про то, как некий спонсор в давние-стародавние времена строил строил монастыри да ступы да и поинтересуйся, мол, хорошо ли я поступаю. На что ответ был однозначным - для себя делал.  Как это говорится в еврейских писаниях "...но если на краткий миг возгордился от сделанного, вмиг из заслуги делается комок бумаги и бросается с небес в пламя ада."


Проблемы спонсоров - это проблемы спонсоров. А монастыри/ступы остаются... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Артем Тараненко (07.02.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Так никто и не спорит. В принципе о том же были мои слова "честь и хвала". Это гораздо лучше строительства дачи или покупки очередной ненужной хренечки.

С другой стороны меня всегда веселит прилетающее от родственников по Дхарме: "Слушай, тут твои деньги (реликвии, помощь, соль_перец_специи_по_вкусу) так в кассу пригодились. Запиши себе в заслуги"  :Smilie:  Радостно, конечно, но какая нафиг моя в том заслуга, если телом обязан папе с мамой, тем, что представляю на сегодняшний момент - Учителю? Долгов еще раздавать и раздавать.

Ну и сидеть на одном уровне с Учителем - пусть ты трижды спонсор...  :Smilie:  Как правильно тут сказал Лама Тендзин - мол, все это хорошо, но пока для нас существует верх и низ, еда и дерьмо давайте будем следовать правилам  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> кроме авторитетов должна быть и своя голова на плечах, о чем ясно и Цхзонкхапа пишет в 1томе Ламрима.
> по иронии судьбы мне пришлось работать в здании Лубянки. Это не значит что у меня с ФСБ образовалась кармическая связь, особенно после того как бурятскй зам пред КГБ Иванов СФ трепал мне нервы в течении всей жизни Бурятии. 
> 
> Все эти упрощенные разговоры про  кармические связи для самых маленьких.
> 
>  Для того и занимаются буддизмом чтобы разрывать неблагие и создавать благие связи. Если я пользуюсь газом то это не значит что я должен думать о благих или  неблагих связях с Газпромом и его разборках в социуме, правда если ваш идам имеет отношение к общественной карме, то стоит и задуматься, но тут вы уже сознательно принимаете огонь на себя за все связи, в которые включены в результате практики.
> 
> и тут уже одной верой не отделаешься, если для вас авторитет Далайлама и его учитель Цзонкхапа, который писал что в наше время именно Ваджрабхайрава может противостоять всем негативностям. Если у вас действительно сострадание ко всем живым существам, то именно этим и занимайтесь. Есть хорошая пословица что простота хуже воровства. Ссылаться на то,  что мы бедные неграмотные пастухи и можем только мани крутить и "намо амида бутсу" читать уже не катит и давно не катит. Как говорят в Бурятии: "Заэтовали"
> 
> ...


Не все могут Ваджрабхайраву практиковать. Очень небольшой процент людей его получает. Так что все остальные ерундой занимаются что ли? Тхеравадины архатства достигают без тантры, японцы в землю Амитабхи попадают. Крутить мани не ерунда. Для многих очень полезная практика. Одна бабушка попала в чистую землю просто убираясь во дворе с мыслью о чистой земле. А у некоторых йогинов в пещерах сидевших помногу лет такого не бывает часто результата.

----------

Дондог (30.03.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (07.02.2011), Майя П (07.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.02.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> сосуд на самом деле никогда не бывает пустой как и шунйа, В случае Миларайбы он был знаком отсутствия благоговения и чистоты в сосуде=Миларайбе, что и пытался успешно исправить Марпа.
>  а количества золота в сосуде тоже скорее всего могло не впечатлить Марпу если бы оно было бы нажито Миларайбой за счет его нечистых ритуальных  экспериментов. Поэтому всякое спонсорство даже в особо крупных размерах это только шанс.


Сосуд у Миларепы был пуст и Марпа стукнул по нему и раздался звон, что стало знаком широкой славы Миларепы, но из-за пустоты сосуда он потом голодал. Точнее не из-за пустоты сосуда а это явилось знаком его нужды в будущем. Марпа увидел пустой сосуд и расстроился но чтобы хоть как-то исправить этот плохой знак он тут же стукнул по нему.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

Спорящие! Можно подумать, что когда Марпа стукнул по сосуду Миларепы, вы рядом стояли. )))

----------

Дондог (23.07.2016)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> японцы в землю Амитабхи попадают. Крутить мани не ерунда. Для многих очень полезная практика. Одна бабушка попала в чистую землю просто убираясь во дворе с мыслью о чистой земле. А у некоторых йогинов в пещерах сидевших помногу лет такого не бывает часто результата.


Я конечно дико извиняюсь за прямой вопрос: А откуда вы знаете - кто куда попадает?!

----------

Дондог (30.03.2011)

----------


## Майя П

> Я конечно дико извиняюсь за прямой вопрос: А откуда вы знаете - кто куда попадает?!


есть несколько книг с описанием бардо и прочего.. например Дэлог Дава Дролма
"Путешествие за пределы смерти"...(в течении 5 суток....)
Дэлог - это особый буддийский термин, тех, кто побывал в бардо и разных мирах и вернулся в сопровождении Белой Тары.. (Юлоко, чистая земля Тары, Достославная Медноцветная гора, чистая земля Гуру Римпоче, чистая земля Авалокитешвары)

Есть и другие рассказы ДЭЛОГОВ: например Дэлог Линг Ша Чадрон, в Дхарамсале в библиотеке их не менее дюжины

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Спорящие! Можно подумать, что когда Марпа стукнул по сосуду Миларепы, вы рядом стояли. )))


"Ты - ученик, которого мой гуру и богиня-защитница дали мне в награду. И поэтому я вышел встретить тебя, придумав для этого предлог. То, что ты выпил весь чанг, который я тебе оставил, и то, что ты вспахал все поле, означало, что ты будешь достойным шишьей и впитаешь все Духовные Истины, которые я тебе передам. А преподнесенный тобой медный сосуд с четырьмя ручками служил знаком того, что у меня будут четыре выдающихся ученика. То, что сосуд был совершенно чистым, означало твое отречение от мира и достижение полного контроля над жизненным теплом. То, что сосуд был пустым, было предсказанием того, что, когда ты будешь медитировать, ты будешь терпеть нужду. Но для того, чтобы в старости ты не нуждался ни в чем и чтобы твои последователи и ученики вкушали Эликсир Духовных Истин, я наполнил сосуд топленым маслом для алтарных лампад. Чтобы прославить твое имя, я ударил изо всей силы по ручкам сосуда и вызвал сильный звон."

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Я конечно дико извиняюсь за прямой вопрос: А откуда вы знаете - кто куда попадает?!


Об этом геше Джамьян Кхьенце говорил что не все йогины сидевшие подолгу в пещерах достигают чистых земель. А в Бурятии сильные ламы сообщают об этом кто куда отправился. Когда у Ело ринпоче спросили куда отправилась наша бабушка он посмотрел в книги, потом сказал что еще проверит и через несколько дней он сказал что она отправилась в чистые земли будд. Бакула ринпоче знал какое рождение человек получил, где сейчас находится в каком теле. Говорил людям когда они спрашивали.

----------

Дондог (30.03.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> моя теща коя жила в Ленинграде тоже туда отправилась по словам старого ламы Дармадоди. Никаких мантр за всю свою жизнь не читала. А если пару сутр прочесть то и все остальные могут туда отправиться. Это ли цель буддийской практики?


Все не отправятся. Карма индивидуальна. Нужны добродетели и очищение плохой кармы. Вероятно теща обладала буяном и малым нугэлом. Цель буддийской практики достижение счастья. В чистых землях страданий нет, делают там более продвинутые практики и продвигаются по пути. Туда в некоторые земли можно попасть и с загрязненной кармой когда вам лама или вы сами пхову сделаете. Там намного лучше чем здесь место для практики.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Логика такая что у каждого своя карма, не обязательно всем в пещерах сидеть или Ваджрабхайраву делать. Кто-то должен и в миру работать и вот им можно немного практиковать простые надежные методы, поскольку времени мало для практики. 
По вашей логике всем надо Ямантаку практиковать как самый эффективный метод.

----------

Майя П (07.02.2011)

----------


## Майя П

досточтимый Еши Лодой Римпоче IV  также указал место где переродится мой отец и в какой семье... 
вообще много чудес возле него  :Kiss:

----------

Дондог (30.03.2011), Доржик (07.02.2011)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> "Ты - ученик, которого мой гуру и богиня-защитница дали мне в награду. И поэтому я вышел встретить тебя, придумав для этого предлог. То, что ты выпил весь чанг, который я тебе оставил, и то, что ты вспахал все поле, означало, что ты будешь достойным шишьей и впитаешь все Духовные Истины, которые я тебе передам. А преподнесенный тобой медный сосуд с четырьмя ручками служил знаком того, что у меня будут четыре выдающихся ученика. То, что сосуд был совершенно чистым, означало твое отречение от мира и достижение полного контроля над жизненным теплом. То, что сосуд был пустым, было предсказанием того, что, когда ты будешь медитировать, ты будешь терпеть нужду. Но для того, чтобы в старости ты не нуждался ни в чем и чтобы твои последователи и ученики вкушали Эликсир Духовных Истин, я наполнил сосуд топленым маслом для алтарных лампад. Чтобы прославить твое имя, я ударил изо всей силы по ручкам сосуда и вызвал сильный звон."





> есть несколько книг с описанием бардо и прочего.. например Дэлог Дава Дролма
> "Путешествие за пределы смерти"...(в течении 5 суток....)
> Дэлог - это особый буддийский термин, тех, кто побывал в бардо и разных мирах и вернулся в сопровождении Белой Тары.. (Юлоко, чистая земля Тары, Достославная Медноцветная гора, чистая земля Гуру Римпоче, чистая земля Авалокитешвары)
> 
> Есть и другие рассказы ДЭЛОГОВ: например Дэлог Линг Ша Чадрон, в Дхарамсале в библиотеке их не менее дюжины


Извините, но кроме пересказываний чужих цитат и чужих переживаний - в ваших ответах ничего не вижу. Опять же,  получается, что это только вопрос, или скажем, утверждение вашей веры.
Аналогично, у меня нет уверенности, что японцы-практики Намбуцу, оказываются в Дэвачене Амитабхи. Хотя вполне может быть. Но я так смело не утвержаю, как это делаете вы за какую-то бабушку, якобы переродившейся в Чистой Земле.

----------


## Alekk

> досточтимый Еши Лодой Римпоче IV  также указал место где переродится мой отец и в какой семье... 
> вообще много чудес возле него


Еше Лодой Ринпоче - волшебный учитель. С взглядом, проникающим в самое сердце. Имел счастье пересекаться с ним. Его глаза оставляют глубокий отпечаток глубоко внутри. Если и бывают люди с особыми способностями, то не удивлюсь тому, что у них именно такие глаза.

----------

Pema Sonam (07.02.2011), Доржик (07.02.2011), Майя П (07.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.02.2011), Шагдар (28.02.2011)

----------


## Майя П

> Извините, но кроме пересказываний чужих цитат и чужих переживаний - в ваших ответах ничего не вижу. Опять же,  получается, что это только вопрос, или скажем, утверждение вашей веры.
> Аналогично, у меня нет уверенности, что японцы-практики Намбуцу, оказываются в Дэвачене Амитабхи. Хотя вполне может быть. Но я так смело не утвержаю, как это делаете вы за какую-то бабушку, якобы переродившейся в Чистой Земле.


Аким Иванович, дарагой  :Kiss: 
есть три вида познания:
1. то что можно потрогать, понюхать
2. то что можно логически изучить: например увидев дым, вы логически (!) догадаетесь об огне
3. То что принимается на веру... в том числе и Деважин и рай, и существование Ада... 
вы предлагаете какой то новый вид познания...  :Big Grin: , что вы делаете на религиозном форуме? :Big Grin:

----------

Доржик (07.02.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Извините, но кроме пересказываний чужих цитат и чужих переживаний - в ваших ответах ничего не вижу. Опять же,  получается, что это только вопрос, или скажем, утверждение вашей веры.
> Аналогично, у меня нет уверенности, что японцы-практики Намбуцу, оказываются в Дэвачене Амитабхи. Хотя вполне может быть. Но я так смело не утвержаю, как это делаете вы за какую-то бабушку, якобы переродившейся в Чистой Земле.


Чужая цитата здесь это речь Миларепы, вы спросили вы были там, пришлось цитату приводить. Ничего не вижу страшного в чужих пересказываниях если они достоверны. Я считаю что Ело ринпоче, Джамьян Кьенце их высказывания насчет бабушки и йогинов достоверны. Карма также объект скрытый. Вы никак не сможете доказать без способностей, что такая то карма приводит к тому то. В нашем случае даже карма это объект веры. Что вы хотите чтобы я вам чистую землю показал что ли? Не верьте дело ваше. Но повторю что карма также объект веры пока нет ясновидения. Как вы докажете что убийца отправился в ад. Никак. Только слово Будды. Но этому слову надо верить. Также большие Учителя. Я им верю тоже, когда они рассказывают истории.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Аким Иванович, дарагой 
> есть три вида познания:
> 1. то что можно потрогать, понюхать
> 2. то что можно логически изучить: например увидев дым, вы логически (!) догадаетесь об огне
> 3. То что принимается на веру... в том числе и Деважин и рай, и существование Ада... 
> 
> что вы делаете на религиозном форуме?


 Признаюсь,  я и сам не знаю, что я забыл на этом форуме. Задержался наверное.

Про рай и ад, сансара и нирвана, есть практические наставления Учителя, которые могут на деле это дать распознать. Про  измерение ада -  мне не говорите, я это испытал не единожды.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Вы никак не сможете доказать без способностей, что такая то карма приводит к тому то. В нашем случае даже карма это объект веры.


Вы ошибаетесь. Карма - это не объект веры. Это *закон*  причинно-следственной связи, и это можно на деле, т.е. на практике отследить.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Признаюсь,  я и сам не знаю, что я забыл на этом форуме. Задержался наверное.
> 
> Про рай и ад, сансара и нирвана, есть практические наставления Учителя, которые могут на деле это дать распознать. Про  измерение ада -  мне не говорите, я это испытал не единожды.


А я вам не верю например. Вы никак сами не подтвердите что вы испытали ад. В лам риме говорится что переживания адов в сотни тысяч раз интенсивнее любой боли здесь в человеческом теле. Вас бы уже не было здесь если бы вы испытали адские страдания.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Вы ошибаетесь. Карма - это не объект веры. Это *закон*  причинно-следственной связи, и это можно на деле, т.е. на практике отследить.


Это вы ошибаетесь карма это закон который вы не можете подтвердить это я имею в виду. Я же говорил вы никак ничего не докажете прямо. Только через веру сейчас. Куда отправится грешник, вы сможете доказать это сами сейчас хоть кому-то. Если бы этот закон был явен, сейчас бы все в мире буддистами были, подумайте.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> посмотрите статьи по сахаджаяне тогда вам можно будет и 24 часа в сутки созерцать
> 
> 
> это логика бодхисатт мысли, если вы почитаете гэлугпу, но вообщето есть только  один метод: гуруйога. из нее уже все и будет вытекать.
> По одной из версий Хори-буряты (вроде и название их от тибетского ъкхор -круг, а их назвали идущие по кругу ) с юга Тибета долго кочевали уходя от тантры, пока их не достала карма в 37 году.  ПО их поводу еще Пушкин вещал устами Балды (от тибетского дпал лдан - обладающий святостью, короче, ариец):"Не гонялся бы ты поп за дешевизной"


А по-моему тантру в Гелуг изучали на поздних этапах после долгого обучения в сутре как в основе. Многие геше приступали к практике тантры в почтенном возрасте и достигали успехов в практике. Когда организм ослаблен мечтать об олимпийской медали как говорит один геше очень глупо. Олимпийцев мало, но есть очень много людей которые думают что они победят на олимпиаде будучи тяжело больными еле ходящими. Эта мысль геше больше подходит. Сначала нужно хотя бы вылечиться. Ваджрасаттву 1 000 000 раз Калден лама советовал читать. Тогда толк будет. Простирания. Мандала. Мантра Учителя и другие подготовительные практики. Потом уже Ямантака и то под вопросом.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> А я вам не верю например. Вы никак сами не подтвердите что вы испытали ад. В лам риме говорится что переживания адов в сотни тысяч раз интенсивнее любой боли здесь в человеческом теле. Вас бы уже не было здесь если бы вы испытали адские страдания.


Возможно.  Я ещё не помер. И не знаю, что меня ожидает.  В принципе для практикующих Тантру - чтобы это узнать - не обязательно сразу умирать. Толку никакого без подготовки не будет.  Достаточно осваивать практики бардо или другие, например двигаться по шести йогам Наропы. Но испытать причинно-следственную связь может любой индивидум  и в этой жизни. 
Вы верите Ламриму, я ему тоже верю, это хорошо, но есть практические методы - например рушены. И есть переживания, которые ещё при жизни можно охарактеризовать как "адские", "животные", "состояние асура", "состояние прета"... Особенно внятно можно почувствовать себя в адском состоянии, когда по какой-либо причине, вольной или не вольной, нарушаешь самайи.  Я конечно, не прошу вас в это верить. Это хорошо, что вы в это не верите.
Кстати, в буддизме школы Тяньтай есть понятие взаимопроникаемости миров на все три сферы существования.




> Если бы этот закон был явен, сейчас бы все в мире буддистами были, подумайте.


Так в свою пользу утверждают адепты всех религий. Подумайте.

----------

Дондог (30.03.2011), Шагдар (28.02.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Так в свою пользу утверждают адепты всех религий. Подумайте.


Если бы закон кармы был явен, очевиден, я говорил, то все бы были буддистами. У других религий потому и неверные представления о карме потому что она неочевидна. Христиане например не верят в перерождения, не верят что можно собакой родиться. Шаманы говорят что жизней 16 и т.д. Некоторые мусульмане верят в то что если уубьют неверных то родятся в раю, с чем буддисты не согласны но не могут им это показать как бы. Если бы истинный закон кармы был явен, то такого бы не было. Поэтому карма это скрытое явление, которое можно проверить только при очень хорошем ясновидении. Пока его нет остается верить словам Будды. Поскольку это в общем конечно проверяется логикой но нельзя доказать явно. Буддисты говорят как семечко яблони дает яблоко и не может дать другое, так деяние такое-то дает схожий результат. Вроде все понятно, но не все это слышат поскольку "глухи". Явного нет. Было бы явно все бы были буддисты.

----------

Шагдар (28.02.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> а у нас ноборот, вот, видно и в прошлом рождении не халявили и не искали отговорок
> Забавно, как только вижу Калдена так он мне всегда в жилетку плачется о своей судьбе пьяными слезами
> . Вы опять говорите странными словами . Что такое "толк будет"
> один непонятно что скажет, потом сотни благоговейно пересказывают непонятно что.
> а вообще еще по Бурятии заметил, что лентяи обычно готовы часами травить байки из жизни великих и хороших людей, лишь бы халявить и не шевелить думалкой


Не всем же так хорошо практиковать удавалось как вам. Вообще это классическая схема, сначала Лам-рим, подготовительные стотысячные практики потом практика Ямантаки. А вы сразу Ямантаку хотите чтобы все практиковали. Телегу вперед коня ставите. Стотысячные это разве лентяйство. Наоборот будет лентяйством не делать их. Потом Ямантака это также предварительная охранная практика. В Гелуг соединяют три йидама в Ламе чодпе и в конце делают упор на Гухьясамаджу, на практику ясного света. Не один Ямантака. Главная функция Ямантаки это охрана, хотя через него одного и можно достичь совершенного результата, но считается что при соединении в практике трех божеств через Ламу чодпу Пробуждение возможно реализовать за три года. В Дзогчене тоже если не удается ригпа узнавать, отсылают к стотысячным практикам. Тогда по вашей логике людям надо тут же трех идамов в союзе практиковать как самый эффективный метод. Это будет реально?

----------

Дондог (30.03.2011), Майя П (08.02.2011)

----------


## Майя П

> Признаюсь,  я и сам не знаю, что я забыл на этом форуме. Задержался наверное.
> 
> Про рай и ад, сансара и нирвана, есть практические наставления Учителя, которые могут на деле это дать распознать. Про  измерение ада -  мне не говорите, я это испытал не единожды.


про нынешний ад, вы сильно преувеличиваете....
как то знакомый доктор спросил досточтимого Еши Лодой Римпоче IV, про одного пациента, который слишком мучился от болезни.... Римпоче ответил, пусть еще задержится здесь, потому что ему предстоит АД, где в разы страшнее.... вот это реальность....  :Mad:

----------

Denli (08.02.2011), Дондог (30.03.2011), Шагдар (28.02.2011)

----------


## Майя П

> Вы никак не сможете доказать без способностей, что такая то карма приводит к тому то.


способностей человека хмм, даже не хватает на то, чтобы со 100% уверенностью утверждать ЧТО будет через 5 минут... :EEK!:

----------


## Джигме

> досточтимый Еши Лодой Римпоче IV  также указал место где переродится мой отец и в какой семье... 
> вообще много чудес возле него


И как, проверили?

----------


## Майя П

> И как, проверили?


Любопытно?

----------

Джигме (08.02.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> Любопытно?


ага :Embarrassment:

----------


## Майя П

> ага


а не скажу  :Big Grin:

----------

